# Arm-bar analysis.



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

Examine the arm-bar in the below link.  Is is a compression lock or an elbow lock?  Could this be utilized in a judo shiai?  The IJF rules state that all arm-bars shall be performed against the elbow joint.  Is this 1960s era professional wrestling technique being performed against the shoulder or elbow?

http://www.catchwrestle.com/pictures/historical_pictures/pages/54fra04deglane-krumin_jpg.htm

All intelligent and civil responses welcomed.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 17, 2004)

It's an arm scissor.  It compresses the muscles and the joint and REALLY REALLY hurts. 

Fun stuff, but definately a compression lock.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It's an arm scissor. It compresses the muscles and the joint and REALLY REALLY hurts.
> 
> Fun stuff, but definately a compression lock.


Can this be utilized in BJJ?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It's an arm scissor. It compresses the muscles and the joint and REALLY REALLY hurts.
> 
> Fun stuff, but definately a compression lock.


I definately see a figure four in there rather than a scissors.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 17, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Can this be utilized in BJJ?


Already answered in another thread

They really hurt, and as I said, a common variation is done from spider guard.

Another way is to get it off a arm bar attempt.  They grab hands, triangle your legs around there arm leaving your forearm in there and squeeze.  works good on strong guys


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 17, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> I definately see a figure four in there rather than a scissors.


The scissor is done on the arm, look at how the guy applying its arm is inserted.  He is squeezing in on the arm and compressing the bicep into his forearm.  It is a very painful technique.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Already answered in another thread
> 
> They really hurt, and as I said, a common variation is done from spider guard.
> 
> Another way is to get it off a arm bar attempt. They grab hands, triangle your legs around there arm leaving your forearm in there and squeeze. works good on strong guys


"Works good on strong guys" - yes, apparently, look at the musculatur of the guy getting cranked.

If this is a compression lock, then it can't be used in judo. Too bad, I love to reverse the attacker's technique against them, whether standing or on the mat.

I was trying to invent a new judo technique - a shime-waza against the arm; but I guess this has already been done in pro-wrestling and would be interpreted as an illegal move in judo (compression locks are disallowed). But it pays to do some research.


----------

